# Can I go on Unemployment while in the reserves?



## Xiang (3 Dec 2008)

The company I work for has made some cut backs, and I was unfortunately one of them.  I was wondering if anyone knew whether or not we can go on unemployment while still being in the Reserves.

I will be calling their offices tomorrow, but if anyone has any info I could use, I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Dec 2008)

Yes you can but remember to report all monies earned while in green (pay+pill+foa clda).


----------



## Reccesoldier (3 Dec 2008)

Xiang said:
			
		

> The company I work for has made some cut backs, and I was unfortunately one of them.  I was wondering if anyone knew whether or not we can go on unemployment while still being in the Reserves.
> 
> I will be calling their offices tomorrow, but if anyone has any info I could use, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks



Go to the UI site it has lots of useful information.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2008)

Xiang said:
			
		

> The company I work for has made some cut backs, and I was unfortunately one of them.  I was wondering if anyone knew whether or not we can go on unemployment while still being in the Reserves.
> 
> I will be calling their offices tomorrow, but if anyone has any info I could use, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks



Yes you can.

You will require your record of employment (ROE) from the company.  You will also have to claim all money earned as a Class A Reservist when you submit your Claim.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2008)

Zip said:
			
		

> Go to the UI site it has lots of useful information.



It is a very frustrating site.


----------



## 40below (3 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes you can.
> 
> You will require your record of employment (ROE) from the company.  You will also have to claim all money earned as a Class A Reservist when you submit your Claim.



They're also required to provide the ROE to you within five days of terminating your employment (at least in Ontario.) But you can get the paperwork started without it and you should - waiting too long can reduce the benefits you are entitled to.


----------



## Greymatters (3 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is a very frustrating site.



I think they do it on purpose - to weed out the people who arent really serious about getting EI...


----------



## GAP (3 Dec 2008)

As others have mentioned, yes you can collect EI and you must report any earnings you make, including in the waiting period (remember to look for work during the waiting period also, that's how they disqualify most people).

What has not been mentioned is that you are allowed to earn up to 25% of you EI penalty/clawback free. so if you were to get EI of $300/week you could earn up to $75.00/week without penalty/clawback.


----------



## Kevins833 (3 Dec 2008)

I got hurt earlier this year and had to go on unemployment. 

Make sure you follow their instructions to the fine print. I didnt get any payment at all untill the last 4 weeks and i was out for 14 weeks total.


Its just like the army. everyone that works in the offices are lazy so dont expect much service...

Good Luck


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Dec 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> As others have mentioned, yes you can collect EI and you must report any earnings you make, including in the waiting period (remember to look for work during the waiting period also, that's how they disqualify most people).
> 
> What has not been mentioned is that you are allowed to earn up to 25% of you EI penalty/clawback free. so if you were to get EI of $300/week you could earn up to $75.00/week without penalty/clawback.



Thx GAP I did forget to mention that as I wasn't sure of the exact percentage.


----------

